# ICD 9 CM code for Dilutional Anemia



## KV.Shanthi (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

We gave the codes 648.23/285.9 for dilutional anemia (physiologic anemia). 
We also gave 648.23/280.9 for iron deficiency anemia in pregancy.  

There are no description for dilutional anemia in pregnancy but i got the code for hydremia a similar termiology under 2012 coes.  The code 285.9 can be used for hydremia.  

Need expert advice

Shanthi
Clincial Coder
UAE


----------

